# I see you - googlemaps street view goes live in Canada



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Toronto, Calgary, Montreal, Quebec City, Halifax, Vancouver, Squamish, Whistler, Ottawa, Kitchener, and Waterloo.

Give it a whirl and look for your house. Ottawa seems to have been shot in early to mid-May, judging from the state of the grass, trees, and the high-rise under construction across the street from us.

To use it, just type in the address or even city name, and keep zooming in until it automatically switches over to streetview mode.

Neat!! :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I spent a good chunk of my work time this morning looking up all kinds of addresses. It sure is a lot of fun. Great for planning road trips and day trips to places you've never been.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool. But Google Maps still thinks I live in the middle of a field. Bing and MapQuest seem to have figured out that I'm not a swamp-dwelling hermit, Google...not so much.

I would have rather they updated their antiquated maps of Canada than deploy Street View. Sometimes I'm surprised Ontario doesn't show Upper Canada and Lower Canada on their zoomed out view.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Cool. But Google Maps still thinks I live in the middle of a field. Bing and MapQuest seem to have figured out that I'm not a swamp-dwelling hermit, Google...not so much.
> 
> I would have rather they updated their antiquated maps of Canada than deploy Street View. Sometimes I'm surprised Ontario doesn't show Upper Canada and Lower Canada on their zoomed out view.


it never gets where I live right either, it always puts me on the wrong side of the 400 and like you Ian in the Middle of a field!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Check it out:

2621 Alma Street, Vancouver

2132 Danforth Toronto

388 Gladstone Ottawa

6029 Cunard St Halifax

3828 St-Laurent Montreal


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

very cool. judging by the state of my lawn, my neighborhood was shot in early spring.

interesting that you can zoom in on the house, but not on the windows.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey, there I am, buck naked, getting my mail. 

kqoct

It must have been cold that day.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*you actually DO see me!!!!*

and my dogs, too. WOOHOO NOW I'M INTERNATIONALLY FAMOUS!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> and my dogs, too. WOOHOO NOW I'M INTERNATIONALLY FAMOUS!
> ]


Where's the doggie scoop???? 

I am safe for awhile. But the Hercules out of Trenton know where I live. They like to fly at 200' over my house.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> and my dogs, too. WOOHOO NOW I'M INTERNATIONALLY FAMOUS!


That's cool. :smile: I was checking out my place online earlier and there were some people in the photo as well.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...=Zi7Xoeer-Yp8x0B4x8DesQ&cbp=12,218.14,,2,7.58

Driving my car


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's completely unrelated to street view but since we are talking maps.

If you have silverlight installed, here's a sample of where microsoft will be going with bing maps.

http://bingmapsupdates.cloudapp.net/


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's completely unrelated to street view but since we are talking maps.
> 
> If you have silverlight installed, here's a sample of where microsoft will be going with bing maps.
> 
> http://bingmapsupdates.cloudapp.net/


It seems pretty damn similiar to google maps to me, or am I overlooking something major?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> It seems pretty damn similiar to google maps to me, or am I overlooking something major?


Google doesn't make any ad money when your on that site :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> It seems pretty damn similiar to google maps to me, or am I overlooking something major?


Information isn't different it's the transitions, fades and smoothness of the interface they are demonstrating.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I found my self on google earth. I was on my bike, waiting for the time to cross the road then home. I recall witness the google camera car passed before my eyes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Where's the doggie scoop????


no scoop for me. i just grab me a nice warm handful with a plastic bag. 
i'm totally cheep. i double and triple bag all my produce at the grocery store so i won't have to pay for poop bags.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> and my dogs, too. WOOHOO NOW I'M INTERNATIONALLY FAMOUS!


Well now we know where you live!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Watch out for the elephants in BC...........

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...=_Bq3tucrZ5W7v7-ABt3GPw&cbp=12,282.04,,1,0.82


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I could see my house-it was taken after we moved in-but when I checked other places--well not so much success.

One family I know--you can't see thir house--as you go down the street before you get to their place you turn into an alley, and go down the alley that's behind the houses across the street from them--odd.

My car isn't there in the picture of my house--so I either wasn't home or I was parked in the back. I checked all the music stores I might stop at, and my car wasn't at any of them. It wasn't at my place of work-(That picture was taken with an almost empty parking lot.).

It wasn't at any friends' houses, or anywhere else I might frequent--too bad--would have been cool to see.


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

ahahah my friend got caught by his wife. His ex car was parked in front of his house !!! Who would have taugh that you could get busted by Google !


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Watch out for the elephants in BC...........
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...=_Bq3tucrZ5W7v7-ABt3GPw&cbp=12,282.04,,1,0.82


As well as:



















There is also "Yes Dear" and "Oh Dear". The district just added a set which are the size of parking signs. Same pics with the addition of a chicken.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Same signmaker


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool? Yes.

But anybody have problem with this?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

aC2rs said:


> Cool? Yes.
> 
> But anybody have problem with this?


I would imagine *djfacile*'s friend is none too please about the technology.

hwopv


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

aC2rs said:


> Cool? Yes.
> 
> But anybody have problem with this?


Kind of.
But these are pictures anybody could take driving around, and apparently they blur out faces & license plates--still there are things that could still leak out--like above.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is an interesting one...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here are a few from my street...i kinda live in a rough neighbourhood...


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks fake..........


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't buy the part about being embarrased by the pics. it's no different than getting seen by a neighbor. if you get embarrassed by being caught doing something, then don't do it. simple math.


----------

